# Favorite phosphorus free fertilizer?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I prefer granular, and need 0 P due to local regulations, and my soil already being high in P naturally. Right now I'm low in K, but have potash on the way to fix that. But I do want some K in whatever I use to feed the lawn. Favorites?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Lesco 24-0-11. A bit more than half of the N is soluble (uncoated urea). Has been working well for me.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> I prefer granular, and need 0 P due to local regulations, and my soil already being high in P naturally. Right now I'm low in K, but have potash on the way to fix that. But I do want some K in whatever I use to feed the lawn. Favorites?


At 3ksf, is spoon feeding too much effort? I only have 4ksf but I am considering spoon feeding ammonium sulfate and potassium sulfate this fall. It will be relatively cheap, will provide consistency (won't be surges of growth followed by slow growth), and I will be able to control exactly *when* I want the lawn to get nitrogen. Current plan is about .25-.5lbsN/1ksf every 1-2 weeks depending on whether I have the time every week or every other week.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer granular, and need 0 P due to local regulations, and my soil already being high in P naturally. Right now I'm low in K, but have potash on the way to fix that. But I do want some K in whatever I use to feed the lawn. Favorites?
> ...


i don't mind doing it that often, but I do want a product with both N and K in it, rather than me custom mixing.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I might give this a shot in the rotation, maybe every few months for some easy bug control. Will still spoon feed weekly.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Turf-Gro-50-lb-15000-sq-ft-15-0-15-Lawn-Fertilizer/3818159


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Bifenthrin? We were just talking about how Armyworm has developed Pyrethroid resistant strains


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Bifenthrin? We were just talking about how Armyworm has developed Pyrethroid resistant strains


And chinch bugs are also resistant, I know. But I still spray bifen xts every few months for fire and other ants, millipedes, no-see ums, and thousands of other pests it still works on. I alternate with other pesticides like Triazicide to keep them on their toes. This fert costs about the same or less than other (lesco) 15-0-15's so the bifen is a free bonus to me.

My biggest concern wasn't the bifen, it's the >15% chlorine although I don't think that would matter too much with our sandy soils and heavy rains?

This one also caught my eye for my STA, says the equivalent of 2lbs/A of atrazine which costs a whole lot less than the liquid 4% atrazine formulas I've tried. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-20-lb-5000-sq-ft-20-0-6-Lawn-Fertilizer/3817865


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

For a small lawn I prefer miracle gro lawn food. 36-0-6 with a little iron. It dissolves very fast if melting down for sprayer, but their hose end sprayer is quick and easy too.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Gro-5-lb-4-000-sq-ft-Water-Soluble-Lawn-Fertilizer-1001832/100063902


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Ringer or Purely Organic Lawn Food.


----------

